# Lym Lake question



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone fished Lym Lake up around Elizabeth? I'm bringing the family out this week & was wondering if anyone had any good reports of late.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Has anyone fished Lym Lake up around Elizabeth? I'm bringing the family out this week & was wondering if anyone had any good reports of late.


I caught some nice brookies out of it.

In 1999 Mrs Goob and I cleaned up the Mill Creek roads to Lym Lake and around half of the lake. The lake was a shameful mess. I am curious how trashy it is these days. Keep me posted.

Also, we used to clean the 12 miles of the North Slope Road from the Mirror Lake Highway to Lizzy..... but no time, too old these days........And the road to the East Fork Trailhead, Geezus.


----------

